# Last hope - nothing works on this betta



## lili70 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everybody.
That's the problem: the stain on the tail. 









If anybody can give me advice ..... please.
Did you ever see that before ?
I've tried:
1. Maracyn+Maracyn2 : it worked once than it came back and no response to this meds anymore
2. Tetracycline (Maracyn TC): no response
3. Metronidazole (Metro+Hikari) oral mixed with Focus : no response
5. TriSulfa (15 days course) : no response

What else please. I am loosing hope !
The fish is otherwise fine, eating, active.
Do not ask me about water, it's fine, tested twice a day for amonia, nitrites and nitrates. Also cleaned very often, no carbon, suplements with meds that are washed off by changing water.

I would really apreciate any advice. I have asked everywere .... but ....

Thank you.
L


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well the fish isn't sick is it so You need to accept the stain on the tail as part of him. Did he have it when you bought him?
Antibiotics can be very toxic to living beings and can cause disease resistance to antibiotics so don't use them unless the fish is sick.
he is a nice looking fish and does not look ill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Firstly...did he have that coloring when you got him? The only reason I'd think it was a problem is if it had changed at all...

It could be his coloring, although you don't see too many bettas with that coloring in most places, it is possible for a betta to have that coloring. He looks like a healthy fish to me, I agree with the other posts. 

Fin rot could cause the fins to turn black or brown, but they'd be ragged and the color would be more toward the tips, where degeneration was occuring. Not to mention that fin rot would have responded to the treatments you've used.

It's very dangerous to treat with so many medications if there isn't a real problem, in my opinion. It's best to find out if and what the problem is, then treat.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually, that betta is a marble color pattern and marbles have a tendency to change in color/pattern. So even a change in his coloring does not mean something is wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a great point, and I wasn't aware that their color changed, although I assumed it was possible. I was trying to come from the standpoint that the color change may have made the OP think there was something wrong 

He's a healthy, good looking betta to me.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i agree with the other posters. it looks like you have a very beautiful, HEALTHY betta. don't treat it with anything.


----------



## lili70 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, that's unexpected.
He had a little stain when I got him (he was fine for almost 5 moths) but it got bigger and the tail started shreding. Some of the shreds healed but the big one you can see in the pic. This indigo/grey coloration is extending.
I just didn't want him to die. At some point he stoped eating. That's when I started tetracycline .... I thought that's the end of him. But he got better .... but the tail.
Thank you for replies.
L


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If he's recovering from fin/tail rot, then it's normal to have the tail come back like that-- thin and colorless. But I'm not an expert 
He's a real beauty though-- nice photo, too!


----------



## lili70 (Nov 1, 2007)

UPDATE:
I didn't give up. I did a Furanase treatment and after 2-3 weeks a Maracyn Plus. I also moved him to a fancy 10g all by himself.
For the first time in months I finaly see a regrowth in his big shred of the tail and the spot faded out significantly.
He is getting bigger and bigger, almost 8 cm and he is on exploring mode ..... fighting the current from the filter and squeezing in every cave from the 10 G.
L


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

very nice fish. I see he doesn't appreciate his ceramic friend!


----------



## lili70 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi.
So nice to meet someone from Toronto.
It's a plastic toy that floats and move and I just give it to him for pictures .... otherwise he might kill it and torn to pieces ... lol
L
PS: now Cleo has 2 friends in the tank - 2 frogs that are hand feed. Cleo is trying to get their food. I tried to push him away and he bit me .... he actually bit me ..... Bad, bad Cleo !


----------

